# Have you ever walked in on your parents having sex?



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Christ no! Although one time (I was in my early twenties) I walked into the kitchen and my mother was performing fellatio on a sausage for my father's entertainment. She just about choked on it when she realized I was there. We were all traumatized and laughing nervously. 

But you know what? Weirdness aside, I think it's cool that my folks are still in to each other.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

I did once when I was 4 I thought it was strange that my mom was naked and my dad threw himself to the side of the bed but I didn't figure it out till 10 years later what was happening.....anyways it explain what they did every sunday from 3-5 PM while I was watching cartoons.

I really didn't care when I figured out what was happening because I'm happy my parents are still together and love one another. It'd have been worse if they didn't have sex and ended up having a divorce, i think that would have traumatized more than walking in on them...


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry, but these are too funny!

No, I never walked in on my folks. They were REAL relaxed about nudity and stuff. When their bedroom door was actually closed, I could pretty well guess and NOT open it. My younger brother, on the other hand, was not so insightful. I am surprised he did not go blind! I think he did it more than once too...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Nope. I've seen them naked, but never sexually. Only casually.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the sex stopped after I was conceived. I would sleep in their bed sometimes so they didn't really get a chance. Then they began proceedings for a divorce when I was about eight. There wasn't really a lot of room for accidental walk-ins for me. Had my siblings been through that, I would have heard about it. My family is a bunch of talkative motherfuckers.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

._.

Sometimes I wonder how I managed to turn out (relatively) sane.

I was in Aruba with my parents, and they rented a private beachside cottage - well, one main cottage house, and the rental included a separate smaller house consisting of just one romantically decorated bedroom...

The pool was right outside our two cottages, where I was alone swimming. (I was 4 years old). Suddenly, I hear them both screaming like bonobos, so in an attempt to be heroic, I got out the pool, ran up to the one-room cottage, and burst in.

Me: "Are you getting hurt!?????"
Mother: "No honey, we're just making you a new baby brother."
Me: "Can I help?"

....they were under the covers, ok! I didn't know... .__.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> ._.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how I managed to turn out (relatively) sane.
> 
> ...


XD!!!! OMG!

So did you get a new baby brother in the end?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Kayness said:


> So did you get a new baby brother *in the end*?


Must... resist... crafting... filthy pun...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Kayness said:


> XD!!!! OMG!
> 
> So did you get a new baby brother in the end?


Mom swallowed him.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I can do slightly better (in this context, worse, actually). I was about twenty-six, and headed to Colorado with my mom and dad. We got a hotel room somewhere in Kansas, and I was trying to go to sleep, when I start to hear... "sounds of passion", coming from the other bed. I rolled around loudly, coughed as loud as I could, but oh god, they wouldn't stop! They wouldn't stop, man! The horruh! To make matter worse, my pops was in his seventies and moms was in her late sixties.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 2, 2010)

Thankfully, no. My sister was not so fortunate. >.<


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I did... just once.

I was in sixth grade, and it was New Year's Eve (early evening), and the host of the party my parents were planning to attend later called, so I went upstairs to get them and their door was shut and they didn't respond. So I opened it.

I have never seen sheets come up so fast.

I decided never to do that again. 
It was also remarkable because it means my parents had sex at least three times during their marriage.


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, I could tell my parents felt awkward about it. I just figured sex was a natural thing for grownups to do. I felt bad about violating their privacy, but not disgusted or ashamed in any way.

When I was dating a girl in high school she and I were going to crash back at her place after a movie. Before we went into the house she said, "Now we have to be very quiet. My parents are probably sleeping and I don't want to wake them up." So we tip-toe into the house and as we round the corner to make our way down the hall there they were. It took them a few moments to notice us. I think they left the door open so they could hear when we got home. That didn't work out so well for them.

I don't know why but the girl I was dating was very disturbed about this for a couple weeks. She started threatening me with stupid shit in an attempt to keep me from telling anyone (which I never would have anyway). It is a very touchy topic that is ripe with emotions of disgust, fear, and shame for many people. I find it curious why that is.


----------



## scorpio_queen (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, my parents have been broken up (never married) since I was a baby. Lol if I'd walked on them then..just no. XD So, no.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Big bad wolf said:


> I can do slightly better (in this context, worse, actually). I was about twenty-six, and headed to Colorado with my mom and dad. We got a hotel room somewhere in Kansas, and I was trying to go to sleep, when I start to hear... "sounds of passion", coming from the other bed. I rolled around loudly, coughed as loud as I could, but oh god, they wouldn't stop! They wouldn't stop, man! The horruh! To make matter worse, my pops was in his seventies and moms was in her late sixties.


Oh fuck. That just tops them all. Not only were you an adult, so we just assume you knew what it was :laughing:... but they just went into it in the same room that you were in. I don't know anyone with a libido that could ever possibly manage that comfortably.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Oh fuck. That just tops them all. Not only were you an adult, so we just assume you knew what it was :laughing:... but they just went into it in the same room that you were in. I don't know anyone with a libido that could ever possibly manage that comfortably.


 I'm just amazed at how they can just NOT care O_O I'd be horrified if I were in the parents' position...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Kayness said:


> I'm just amazed at how they can just NOT care O_O I'd be horrified if I were in the parents' position...


I've heard stuff about friends sharing a hotel room or dorm room and they hear the other masturbating or having sex, but parents?! I guess they really just didn't care or assumed he slept like the dead.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

I've never actually walked in on my parents having sex. But I've overheard it on too many occasions and unfortunately, I found some pictures. Too. Many. Pictures.


----------



## YourVeryFlesh (Aug 31, 2011)

I've only ever heard it but that was enough to make me nauseous. Turned my iPod on very loud and tried to block the sound out which never quite worked. I'm completely aware and fine that it does happen but I _really_ don't need to know when it happens.


----------



## Youske Hanamura (Oct 19, 2011)

Every Wednesday


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes I walked in on my parents once when I was about 8.I got up to go to the toilet,it was outdoors and I had to pass the living room to get there.I heard noises and wondered what it was.My parents were on the floor going at it.I just turned around and went straight back to bed.Never saw my parents jump so high in my life.

My son walked in on me and an ex boyfriend once,he was 12 at the time and I think we were more shocked than him.And I am a screamer and get very loud sometimes that my 17 year old daughter yells at me to shut up from the room next door.I do try to be quiet but when enjoying myself I just can't help it.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I walked in on my parents at like, 8am going at it. I don't know if they heard me slam the door in shock/horror but I'll never forget the image...


----------

